# NorthEast Early Snow Storm



## Bearcarver (Oct 28, 2011)

Get ready "My NorthEast Neighbors"----They say there's a "White Mess" coming tomorrow!!!!

First they were saying 6" to 10" of the white stuff, starting tomorrow, and finishing Sunday morning.

Now they changed it to 10" to 16" !!!!

That may not sound like a lot, but below is the record from the Allentown, PA area. 

The most snow we ever had here (Allentown area) in October was 2.2 inches---Back in 1925 !!!

They also figure there will be a lot of power outages, because of all the rain we have had lately, and the fact that the majority of the leaves are still on the trees. It should be a wet snow and high winds.

*IN THE PAST:*

*OCTOBER SNOWFALLS STATS*

Measurable snowfall recorded at Lehigh Valley International Airport near Allentown, PA:

Oct. 31, 1925 — 2.2 inches.

Oct. 26, 1962 —.2 inches

Oct. 18-19, 1972 — 1.4 inches

Oct. 10, 1979 — 1 inch

Source: National Weather Service meteorologist Valerie Meola

Bear


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm not ready for it at all , but the kid called a few minutes ago and is on his way to Vermont to do some early snowboarding , Damn youngin's


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 28, 2011)

DanMcG said:


> I'm not ready for it at all , but the kid called a few minutes ago and is on his way to Vermont to do some early snowboarding , Damn youngin's


LOL----According to my records, I still have to mow my yards 2 or 3 more times, before I Winterize the Cub, and Prep the old Gravely for snow-blowing.

Now I'm gonna be all mixed up with temporary switch-overs!!!

And this follows a Hurricane that knocks out electric in PA, and the first time I ever actually felt an Earthquake in my part of PA.

Things are getting Strange!!!

Bear


----------



## tiki guy (Oct 28, 2011)

*Its all yours guy ....Keep it up north ....*


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 28, 2011)

Tiki Guy said:


> *Its all yours guy ....Keep it up north ....*




X2


----------



## justpassingthru (Oct 28, 2011)

Good ol' buddy, friend and cousin,

Please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, pleeeease,

don't post any pics of that nasty stuff, ......it locks up my 'puter. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gene


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 28, 2011)

you guys are behind. We had our first snow already. Now your playing catchup = )


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 28, 2011)

It is supposed to snow in the NC mountains starting tonight as well. MIght have to drive up there and see it.


----------



## michael ark (Oct 28, 2011)

Sound awfully.Better get your supplies before the price gouging starts.Our A.G here sued some stores and station's for it during our ice storm.If you think someones doing it take pictures with your cell and send them to your A.G of your state.That was our states guide lines.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 28, 2011)

Ouch, on the 10-16". We get sideways snow here, so a foot will shut-down everything in this area.

We were just missed by the first snow of the season on the 24th by about 10 miles...less than an inch...just enough to cover the grass thatch and get dirt roads sticky and slick.

Been dipping into the mid 20's at night here for about 5 days, with highs in the upper 30's and slowly creeping into the 50's the last couple days...old man winter's knocking on my door. I'll have to just let him come on in before much longer, or he'll bust my door down.

BTW, it's pretty rare for us not to get a few inches of fresh snow on Halloween. Sometimes it's a couple days earlier.

Eric


----------



## miamirick (Oct 28, 2011)

enjoy your snow guys,   i'll post some pics of sunshine for ya so you remember what it is!


----------



## custom99 (Oct 28, 2011)

I really hate this time of year. Been in Pittsburgh for 46 years and still hate winter. I think I was the only kid around that hated to go out sled riding. Finally to that point in life where we are looking to move to Myrtle Beach and enjoy life without snow storms. Bear, did you not get hit with the nasty 3 foot snow storm that we did 2 years ago? Luckily I was in Florida with my wife and kids when that hit here. We got to extend our vacation an extra week because of flight cancellations.


----------



## i smoke it (Oct 28, 2011)

That's the main reason I moved from Milwaukee to Western KY.

You don't have to shovel sunshine 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





62* and sunny here tomorrow. Gonna bow hunt morning and evening. Looking to smoke a venison ham soon


----------



## nwdave (Oct 28, 2011)

Sounds like a good excuse to fill up on propane, find your honda generator, stock up on lump, get the Q under cover, line up the food and start smoking.  I've found the meat REALLY tastes better when the weather turns foul.


----------



## brokenwing (Oct 29, 2011)

Bear im with ya, im in MD and not looking forward to this storm.  I have not smoked anything in forever, so i fired up the ol smoker and have a shoulder gooing!  Im trying to beat the snow lol.  Stay safe bear, and keep warm.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 29, 2011)

Don't kill yourself SHOVELING, Brother Bear...It will be in the 50's the rest of the week and gone by Monday...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2011)

We already had snow in North PA, as that Buddy of mine in Potter County has 2" still laying on the ground.

That's the guy who has my Bear Cub carving that keeps getting attacked by real Bears.

Now they changed their predictions back down to 6" to 10", but they also said it will start this afternoon, and it started  about 10 minutes ago here (7:30 AM).

We are higher here than the places they are talking about though---LOL---Small Mt or big hill we're on---Whatever you want to call it.

LOL---Just while I was typing this, my deck turned completely white.

All we need is 2 1/4" here to set an all time record for October.

Later Guys,

Bear


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 29, 2011)

Lol, if we get 2" of snow around here it paralyzes everything. People in this part of the 

country just don't know how to drive in the stuff. I just laugh at them and keep on truckin'.

Hope everyone who is up that way stays safe!! Don't feel like loosing any family members. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy Smokin' and Be Safe

Mike


----------



## rdknb (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah I have to drive 2 hours in it to Frederick Md to teach this evening and then drive back home.  So yay fun times.  I so do not want snow!!!


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 29, 2011)

RdKnB said:


> Yeah I have to drive 2 hours in it to Frederick Md to teach this evening and then drive back home.  So yay fun times.  I so do not want snow!!!






  Craig


----------



## erain (Oct 29, 2011)

:Snowmobile: :Snowmobile: :Snowmobile:


----------



## exhaustedspark (Oct 29, 2011)

Tiki Guy said:


> *Its all yours guy ....Keep it up north ....*


Now thats just mean.

Hunker down bear.

Move the smoker inside. Heat the house and smoke meat.







Karl


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 29, 2011)

Tiki Guy said:


> *Its all yours guy ....Keep it up north ....*


*Good idea....keep my share Bear!*

*JC*


----------

